# Canned meats that keep and some oddities



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

I bought some beach cliff sardines years ago and checked the best by date just now. They expire in 2017. That is much longer than most other canned meats I've seen. I hate sardines but I would eat them if I had too. I bought them because I knew I wouldn't touch them unless I had too. Some canned crab is tasty I might expand to stock canned crab. 

An oddity that I am about to eat..something I got in Chinatown Houston. Hot roasted eel in the can..hsin tung yang otherwise known. I need to head over to china town again for some cheap canned food. 

Anyone know of canned meats brands that are good? I've tried corned beef but did not like the texture, flavor was good but it felt like I was eating meat pudding mush.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the Great value canned chicken from Walmart, and the DAK canned ham is ok if you have a good water supply (lots of salt)


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Salt is the down side to canned meats, but it's sort of part of the process to give it a long shelf life. We have canned chicken, salmon, roast beef, hams, tuna, spam, and those little minced meat cans you get for .30 cents. I've considered vienna sausage and sardines but I am the only one who likely eat them unless as a last resort.

I need to check out the shilf life of canned tamales.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meat canned in C rations last forever. Some of it was not bad ,it may not have looked real good.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

We also keep canned meats, but just like Jim and Rigged have said, I've found that many canned products are either too bland or too salty/spicy. While it's tough to beat the protein value and variety of adding canned meats, I think we might overlook the need to stock spices for the bland meats.
I've made a not-too-bad meal from canned chicken, canned potatoes, dry noodles and chicken bullion. Around here, we call this "pot pie".


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Almost ever man in my squad had a bottle of tobasco sauce even when we switched from C's to MRE and then to T-packs.

Course it might be that it burns out the taste buds and you really could eat a pile of crap.:lol:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Almost ever man in my squad had a bottle of tobasco sauce even when we switched from C's to MRE and then to T-packs.
> 
> Course it might be that it burns out the taste buds and you really could eat a pile of crap.:lol:


Don't know if they still do, but they used to include a tiny bottle of tabasco in the MRE's. Even made the omelet and chicken ala king edible.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

in the C's it was green ham and eggs and ham and MF's (lima beans)


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Don't know if they still do, but they used to include a tiny bottle of tabasco in the MRE's. Even made the omelet and chicken ala king edible.


I am forced to disagree, sir. Nothing can make the chicken ala king edible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

ill try DAk ham. worth a shot. i have yet to eat a MRE as they are kinda over priced. its noted to avoid chicken ala king ^^


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Canned salmon seems to have a very long exp date compared to other canned meats. I've got a stack of those on the rack.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

C-rations that I ate in 1968 were dated for October 1776. But were fine, ok actually late 1950's


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sheesh - get a pressure canner and can your own.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

MrsInor, how do you can vienna sausages? I love them things! lol


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

My wife and myself like the canned spam that is bacon flavored...very good especially when fried...and has a long shelf life too...JM2C


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> MrsInor, how do you can vienna sausages? I love them things! lol


Not to steal MrsInor's thunder but to can Vienna sausages you have get the sausages from Vienna - it is best to go there and pick the ripest ones - and then you fill the jar with them and add a little Vienna juice. Put them into the pressure canner with the lids just snug. Cook for 1.153792 hours exactly at 12 psi and then remove the pot from the burner and let it cool until the pressure is no more. Remove the jars and tighten the screw-on caps snugly.

OK, I have no idea - but this little essay was fun for me - and I hope it was for you too - while we wait for the queen of canning...... MrsInor!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Not to steal MrsInor's thunder but to can Vienna sausages you have get the sausages from Vienna - it is best to go there and pick the ripest ones - and then you fill the jar with them and add a little Vienna juice. Put them into the pressure canner with the lids just snug. Cook for 1.153792 hours exactly at 12 psi and then remove the pot from the burner and let it cool until the pressure is no more. Remove the jars and tighten the screw-on caps snugly.
> 
> OK, I have no idea - but this little essay was fun for me - and I hope it was for you too - while we wait for the queen of canning...... MrsInor!


I actually think they take potted meat and stuff it into little casings... and then a Jewish Rabbi cuts them up...I could be wrong


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Not to steal MrsInor's thunder but to can Vienna sausages you have get the sausages from Vienna - it is best to go there and pick the ripest ones - and then you fill the jar with them and add a little Vienna juice. Put them into the pressure canner with the lids just snug. Cook for 1.153792 hours exactly at 12 psi and then remove the pot from the burner and let it cool until the pressure is no more. Remove the jars and tighten the screw-on caps snugly.
> 
> OK, I have no idea - but this little essay was fun for me - and I hope it was for you too - while we wait for the queen of canning...... MrsInor!


What Paul says but make sure the rabbi blesses everything first.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> What Paul says but make sure the rabbi blesses everything first.


Oi!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MrsInor,
Does this mean you aren't going to share your recipe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Sheesh - get a pressure canner and can your own.


I might give myself botulism. any suggestions on which pressure canner to purchase? ive only pickled stuff before..used glass jar steamed and killed bacteria ect then heated up the vinegar and that heat sealed my jar.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

nightshade said:


> I might give myself botulism. any suggestions on which pressure canner to purchase? ive only pickled stuff before..used glass jar steamed and killed bacteria ect then heated up the vinegar and that heat sealed my jar.


You were using the water bath canning process and it works for acidic foods. Pressure canning is similar but you are cooking the food in the jars (overcooking) under pressure and higher temps. That kills off the bad bugs (and some of the good stuff too). The bacteria is killed in the same way that an autoclave kills bacteria on hospital and lab equipment. As the pressure canner cools the jars seal themselves and once they are cool you tighten the screw caps in place.

You can find pressure canners at yard sales and second hand stores. The best ones don't use gaskets to seal the top to the pot. They use a lapped metal to metal seal that doesn't require any maintenance other than a good cleaning. You should always clean and boil the jars before use but properly done it would be very hard to give yourself botulism. Visit your local LDS (Mormon) store to get the best information. I think you can also get it on-line from the LDS. In addition to that source there are books from the canner makers and many "how to" videos. Most tell you to cook the meat first and then can it but I have found that just searing the meat and then letting it cook in the canner gives much better flavor and texture than cooking it twice.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Alaskan Pink Salmon Has A Best If By That Is There Or Four Years. To Me That Would Indicate You Could Eat It For Ten Salmon Patties In A Cast Iron Pan Are Damn Hard To Beat.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Alaskan Pink Salmon Has A Best If By That Is There Or Four Years. To Me That Would Indicate You Could Eat It For Ten Salmon Patties In A Cast Iron Pan Are Damn Hard To Beat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

soon gonna get some more items..btw that smoked eel was the most alien meat form ever to grace my pantry. the eel wasnt skinned and smelt like rotten fish and spices..i declined that meal and will avoid that product in the future.


----------

